

Business & Beer, OpenCoffee (Founders meetups in Berlin) - wheels

There are two meetups this week in Berlin for founders.  I'm going to try to be at both.  Drop me a line if you'll be at either.<p>Today:  http://www.fu-berlin.de/wirtschaft/profund/angebote/gruendertreffen/index.html<p>Friday:  http://www.deutsche-startups.de/veranstaltungen/52/
======
danohuiginn
I'll sit this one out, since I'm more interested in code than in startups.
I'll likely pop into the Ubuntu release party in C-base on saturday, though.
Anyone else planning to be there?

[http://www.ubuntu-berlin.de/hardy-heron-
releaseparty_26.4.20...](http://www.ubuntu-berlin.de/hardy-heron-
releaseparty_26.4.2008_c-base)

~~~
wheels
I'd like to be there, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get away from coding
on the weekend.

~~~
wheels
Didn't make it to Open Coffee (kept working until about 6:00 a.m. and couldn't
pull off the 2-hour turn-around), but a friend of mine is DJ-ing at the party
at 22:30, so there's a good chance that I'll drop in for a bit.

------
dualogy
Hi Wheeler. Will be there! (On Friday, that is.) Yay...

Never been there before though I pondered many times. German "startup scene"
mostly not my cup of tea. But if they make it to Hacker News (via you), might
be worth a shot.

~~~
DanielH
I think there will be exactly the german startup scene as you expect it to
be... - not many (no?) hackers.

~~~
wheels
Well, if dualogy and I are there we'll have at least two. ;-)

My real name is Scott and my picture is in the links in my profile, just find
me when you're there.

~~~
DanielH
If I only would have a bike ride of 15 minutes I would probably come ;)

------
wheels
For anybody still tracking this:

The event was pretty decent. There were a mix of programmers and business
folk, free beer and food. I'm almost certain that I'll go back next time.

